# Lost First Bird



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I lost my first bird to a predator last night. I know it's part or raising birds, but it still sucks !!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

tenn1207 said:


> I lost my first bird to a predator last night. I know it's part or raising birds, but it still sucks !!


Tenn, sorry for your loss. It not just sucks , it's sad. I have had my first occurrence with a predator this year out of 8 years of chickens. Another member said losing to a predator is the worst sadness.

I have lost many over 8 years to various reasons. It got to the point that I could not bury randomly and forget where I buried them. Now I do rows.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry! (((hugs)))


----------



## 4845274 (Dec 6, 2015)

I love chickens


----------



## 4845274 (Dec 6, 2015)

I am so sorry I lost my chicken a month ago and I had her since I was 3


----------



## 4845274 (Dec 6, 2015)

My chicken was so tame to me


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a real learning process . I have my coop pretty fortified but never thought the **** opossum or whatever it was would reach through the wire and grab her, my fault .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That happened to my neighbor. So in my pens, the roosts are not close to any wall. It's not easy when they die. My last 4 that a racoon got- I am still in shock about it and I want them back and it's not going to happen.
-


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I have lost an entire flock to overnight predators, it does suck.


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I've only had my girls for a week, it's amazing how attached you get to them. I find myself just sitting watching them forever.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry Zamora.
And that raccoon that killed my 4, he washed up in their drinking water!


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I know egg production slows in the winter but I haven't got an egg in 3 days, and I'm in Florida it's 70 degrees ! Normal ??


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

tenn1207 said:


> I know egg production slows in the winter but I haven't got an egg in 3 days, and I'm in Florida it's 70 degrees ! Normal ??


Yep, it's normal.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Normal. I went from 10-12 eggs per day to zippo right now. But their appetite has picked up!


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help !


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Gosh, this is my biggest nightmare! So sorry for your loss. ️


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

Haven't had an egg in 2 weeks !


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd suggest a wire cage live trap, strapped down in the coop. Cut a hole in the side of the coop and secure the cage entrance to the hole in the wall. Mr/Mrs furry thinks it stepped into bird heaven but it's the opposite situation (it's Sunday,, I didn't want to say Hell).
I like the Salt/Alum method to tan hides.


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks solid but Mr/Mrs furry won't be a problem anymore .....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

tenn1207 said:


> I've only had my girls for a week, it's amazing how attached you get to them. I find myself just sitting watching them forever.


Things like that are beyond sad. I think a part of me will always mourn those ones.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just started to get a few eggs. 2-4 daily. Out of 15 bona fide layers. 

All I can say is that I switched to 18% feather fixer , and now Nutritional yeast and calcium mixed into the sweetfeed snack. But the extra protein does the trick. I got about 12 eggs daily during the summer.


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm doing pretty good. 6 birds I'm getting 3-4 a day ! Wish I would have done this years ago !


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

tenn1207 said:


> It's a real learning process . I have my coop pretty fortified but never thought the **** opossum or whatever it was would reach through the wire and grab her, my fault .


Had the same problem one time......my fix was running a double strand of hot wire around the coop/run area....it works and is easy to do.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

This yr I have 2 types of traps set. One of them gets KFC skin for bait,, about every 2wk. My wife is a dog groomer and one of her customers pays with a bucket of KFC (yes we live in the country and love it).
I'm in N. Central Tn and and we have some daytime brave Fox.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

solidwoods said:


> This yr I have 2 types of traps set. One of them gets KFC skin for bait,, about every 2wk. My wife is a dog groomer and one of her customers pays with a bucket of KFC (yes we live in the country and love it).
> I'm in N. Central Tn and and we have some daytime brave Fox.


TN seems to have its fair share of foxes. One day I was sitting at my desk in my home office, out of the corner of my eye I saw something. When I turned to look it was a fox after one of my Guineas.

I tore out of the house in my stocking feet, yelling for all was worth. It caused the fox to run off and once I found the Guinea it was after I went back to what I was doing. Well, after I put the rifle next to the door.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. Yup, got to have the gun in a useful spot!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole. I've never tried using the feather fixer and you think that's good. I might try that my next bag of food too. Thanks for the info


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do feel that feather fixer makes a difference. I feel like I should be feeding 18% because my chickens get treats and free range. That alone means their diet is not reaching the minimum 16% protein. I feel it made a very big difference during egg laying season.


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I know this is the wrong forum but, I got my first quail egg today !!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

tenn1207 said:


> I know this is the wrong forum but, I got my first quail egg today !!


There is no right or wrong forum for great news. Congrats on the first egg.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole I think I will try that because my chickens are out all the time free ranging in they get a lot of snacks so that sounds like a good plan.


----------

